# Can you get an apartment on visit visa?



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

If you are in Dubai on a visit visa for 60 or 90 days, can you get an apartment for this short time?

Is living in hotels or hotel apartments the only option?


----------



## -Geek (Oct 31, 2012)

rahzaa said:


> If you are in Dubai on a visit visa for 60 or 90 days, can you get an apartment for this short time?
> 
> Is living in hotels or hotel apartments the only option?


Yes you can rent apartment/villa for short time on visit visa. There are a lot of agents who will help you with that Dubai Property Dubai Real Estate? Rent, Buy, Sale Dubai Properties, Dubai Apartments and Villas with Better Homes. Manage or Investment Property in Dubai with us. also provide houses / apartments for short time, you might find them a bit expensive than the regular annual rent.


----------

